# Knitted Car Seat Blanket Pattern



## Eyarbo

I am trying to find a pattern for a car seat blanket to knit. I have been searching online with no luck. Thanks in advance for any assistance.


----------



## jinx

Sorry, I only have a crocheted one. jinx
http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/car-seat-blanket#.T3CVSx_1V8w.pinterest


----------



## mozey50

there's one here

http://www.creativeknittingmagazine.com/newsletters/creativeknitting/pages/CKNL2008_patt.html

and here

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/car-seat-baby-blanket

you can also purchase some car seat blankets here

http://www.babydollhandknitdesigns.co.uk/category_45/Car-Seat-BlanketsCovers.htm


----------



## ChasingRainbows

Some more:

http://www.bhg.com/crafts/knitting/crocheting-projects/car-seat-blanket-bonnet-booties/

http://www.patternworks.com/productdetail/800765/----CARSEAT-BLANKET-PATTERN.htm

http://www.knittinglikecrazy.com/2010/01/car-seat-blanket-for-baby-rambo.html

You might find some here:

http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/baby_blankets.php

Not free:

http://www.e-patternscentral.com/detail.html?prod_id=8659


----------



## Daeanarah

I like the one at ravelry because it has a spot for the carseat belt


----------



## val hynson

Daeanarah said:


> I like the one at ravelry because it has a spot for the carseat belt


I have knitted this one, its been most successful and much admired.Someone even stopped me in the street to ask where I had bought it and was amazed when I said I had knitted it


----------



## logicfrog1

mary maxim has one in the catalog i do not know if it is one of the free patterns or not but her website has many you could try there


----------



## theresa1

I love the one in Mary Maxin catalogue but postage to the UK stops me ordering it.If anyone has the snuggly butting pattern I would gladly buy it from them
Theresa in Wet Dundee Scotland


----------



## logicfrog1

theresa1 did you look through mary maxims free patterns to see if it is there?


----------



## Taramore

Here is my pattern (not free, as this is my income) for a car-seat blanket, in case anyone on this thread is still looking: http://www.artfire.com/ext/shop/product_view/PurplePup/6940268/car-seat_blanket_for_baby_and_toddler_pdf_knitting_pattern/handmade/knitting/blankets/baby


----------



## olithia

Here's one on Mary Maxim catalog, with a spot for car seat belt.

http://www.marymaxim.ca/knit-crochet/baby/baby-afghans-blankets/car-seat-blankie.html

A friend of mine knit it for his grandson and it turn very nice.


----------



## Judy M

http://www.gobookee.net/baby-car-seat-blanket-knitting-pattern/


----------



## Mary Glass

Val - I have downloaded your reference also. Thanks.


----------



## Mary Glass

Jinx - this is exactly what I had in mind - thank you for getting me to this reference.


----------



## Vole61

mozey50 said:


> there's one here
> 
> http://www.creativeknittingmagazine.com/newsletters/creativeknitting/pages/CKNL2008_patt.html
> 
> and here
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/car-seat-baby-blanket
> 
> you can also purchase some car seat blankets here
> 
> http://www.babydollhandknitdesigns.co.uk/category_45/Car-Seat-BlanketsCovers.htm


If you look at the bottom one there are some lovely ones on this site, ok they are not free but worth the expense and they have the hole for straps too. I shall be buying one very soon


----------



## albie

if you go on http://www.knittingparadise.com/t51612-1.html, click on Car Seat Blanket/bunting-Knitting Paradise. scroll down aways and it will show you a carseat blanket with 3 holes. it is in single crochet but can easily be converted to knitting. NO SPECIAL STITCHES. most patterns are about the same just have to figure out where to put the strap holes.


----------



## Rita 2016

val hynson said:


> I have knitted this one, its been most successful and much admired.Someone even stopped me in the street to ask where I had bought it and was amazed when I said I had knitted it


I would like this Car Seat Blanket and I wanted to know what yarn, stitches and needles did you use?

I have lots of Pounds of Love yarn. If you could please give me the pattern I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks and Hope to hear from you.


----------



## Judy M

Rita 2016 said:


> I would like this Car Seat Blanket and I wanted to know what yarn, stitches and needles did you use?
> 
> I have lots of Pounds of Love yarn. If you could please give me the pattern I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks and Hope to hear from you.


See her post on first page for Ravelry website.


----------

